# Info on AAP's



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

I removed this message since people cannot understand what GENERAL INFO stands for.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

good post. thank you. but I disagree on the risperdal. First side-effect is anxiety.it made mine skyrocket.too bad that i cant swallow the seroquel pills.

take care


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

Kapanic, I wanted to know where you got your information, I wish you would still tell me, I'm curious. Even general information if it isn't supported can misinform and confuse people. The internet is full of a lot of bad info -- I was curious to see the site.

Best way to look up a drug as a consumer or if you also want professional information on that drug is to go to a PDR or http://www.rxlist.com Also, there is a great book, but it is really now out of date and I've never been able to find an updated version ... hey I'll go look is: *The History of Mind Altering Drugs: History, Pharmacology, and Cultural Context* by Daniel M. Perrine. It's excellent but certainly now out of date. It was published by the American Chemical Society in 1996 ... yup, 15 years out of date, but an excellent book. I would read it for the history portion at minimum. It is surprisingly lay-person friendly.

Sorry, I get carried away. I think fast and type fast.

Best,
D


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

*Hope this works. It's difficult to see, but fascinating. Interesting that the common drug in the center to the four main categories is cannabis. Go figure.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

If anyone knows the original link to this I'll pay you five Yankee bucks.







Or send cookies.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

Dreamer* said:


> Kapanic, I wanted to know where you got your information, I wish you would still tell me, I'm curious. Even general information if it isn't supported can misinform and confuse people. The internet is full of a lot of bad info -- I was curious to see the site.
> 
> Best way to look up a drug as a consumer or if you also want professional information on that drug is to go to a PDR or http://www.rxlist.com Also, there is a great book, but it is really now out of date and I've never been able to find an updated version ... hey I'll go look is: *The History of Mind Altering Drugs: History, Pharmacology, and Cultural Context* by Daniel M. Perrine. It's excellent but certainly now out of date. It was published by the American Chemical Society in 1996 ... yup, 15 years out of date, but an excellent book. I would read it for the history portion at minimum. It is surprisingly lay-person friendly.
> 
> ...


I got the information from three years of clinical's that I had to do while in school to get my degree in Psychopharmacology. That is the whole reason I posted it as general info. Some people know my background and ask me questions because I am educated in this. I will not make that mistake again. I was simply trying to help a lay person understand how the AAP's work, and if they would work for there condition. I can only use statements such as "really good" or "so-so" on websites because you are not my patient. I refuse to go into the dynamics of each AAP and go into lenghty discussions of how much Zyprexa blocks D2,3 or 4 or which one is an antagonist of what. I do not have time for that. And just for your information, many websites are misleading about most every drug, you need to stick with PDR, and DSM-IV for noting conditions.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Kpanic, i really appreciate your input about AAP and Psychopharmacology in general. I just expressed my experience with Risperdal, no offense.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

Kpanic said:


> I got the information from three years of clinical's that I had to do while in school to get my degree in Psychopharmacology. That is the whole reason I posted it as general info. Some people know my background and ask me questions because I am educated in this. I will not make that mistake again. I was simply trying to help a lay person understand how the AAP's work, and if they would work for there condition. I can only use statements such as "really good" or "so-so" on websites because you are not my patient. I refuse to go into the dynamics of each AAP and go into lenghty discussions of how much Zyprexa blocks D2,3 or 4 or which one is an antagonist of what. I do not have time for that. And just for your information, many websites are misleading about most every drug, you need to stick with PDR, and DSM-IV for noting conditions.


I SAID, most websites are misleading -- and this can be too (DPSELF HELP though I am a huge supporter of this site and have been for years.) -- but this is for individuals to exchage their experiences w/info; how could I know where you got YOUR info -- any new person who doesn't know who you are? And I wanted to know where you got your info as it didn't seem completely reliable to me. I posted a known medical reference at rxlist. That site provides online info for professionals and patients re: all Rx and even some alternative medications. It is a medically recognized site. Such as Pubmed re: research journal articles.

*I'm sorry, I didn't know who you were or your background, and I've been around here a long time myself. I didn't expect you to go into detail, you can't. That's why I put http://www.rxlist.com up there. It has pages of info on each individual drug. I was simply saying putting that "general info" up, without a professional citation is a tad misleading.*

You read what I wrote. I'd say 98% or more of the internet is bad information. And in terms of discussing how drugs work, on the board here -- *anecdotal* reports from individuals are fascinating as they show how DIFFERENTLY we react to the same meds. As I said, I did very poorly on two antipsychotics. There were the WORST medications for my DP/DR. Horrifc. For others, they can get a good response -- I know of a few.

Also, some here have rec or Rx-induced DP -- and the RX drug or rec drug induced the DP. I don't. Some have it secondary to other disorders.

And again, I said, I don't think it made sense to say, "this works great for schizophrenia" for example. Perhaps you saw that. But I know people with mental illnesses through my advocacy work. I don't see meds "being great" -- I see them as improving quality of life.

And again, no medication is a cure. I simply read it as a generalization, yes.* And dananxiety you aren't getting yelled at I am, LOL.*

Are you from the UK, I also don't know what "clinicals" are, either. You were prescribing medications, or performing trials?
I guess I'm just old and jaded.
*Also, I guess I get tired of a misconception that many medications are cures (and THAT IS HOW I READ THAT, I'M SORRY - MY APOLOGIES)*. They aren't. We don't have cures for schizoprhenia or bipolar in particular. We have treatments that improve quality of life, put some things into remission. There is no recommended drug for DP/DR. I should have left up what I wrote. I defended myself there already.

But I have no problem obviously with whatever someone wants to do to experiment with any medication. It's that antipsychotics are the riskiest medications to try, and use for illnesses other than what they are marketed for is sometimes great and sometimes not. Interesting is I've responded well to two anticonvulsants -- Klonopin and Lamictal.

I have my full experience with medications over the years on my website: http://www.dreamhcild.net
*Sorry,
I don't know who you are, and you don't know who I am. And I saw no citation, and I don't know your background.*
D


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

*http://www.rxlist.com IS the PDR online! Have a look at the site! Well, the virtual equivalent. And it also has anecdotal statements positive and negative from individuals who have been prescribed the particular drugs.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

*And I could say, no one should take what I say as an expert opinion. I try to share what I've read about, and sometimes my memory stinks. I like to back it up with a link to SOMETHING. Also, are you a pharmacist, or do you have a medical degree with a specialty in psychopharmacology. We are using different terms I think. My sense is you are from the UK, and I am from the US.

You put no information in your profile.

Didn't mean to make you so angry.*


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

Dreamer* said:


> *And I could say, no one should take what I say as an expert opinion. I try to share what I've read about, and sometimes my memory stinks. I like to back it up with a link to SOMETHING. Also, are you a pharmacist, or do you have a medical degree with a specialty in psychopharmacology. We are using different terms I think. My sense is you are from the UK, and I am from the US.
> 
> You put no information in your profile.
> 
> Didn't mean to make you so angry.*


You did not make me angry. And no Dan- this was not meant to you at all. I get emails on this site daily from people who want to know about AAP's. I get tired of answering every email so I thought I would put up general info about AAP's and maybe that could be the end of it. I am not from UK I am from USA. And yes, I have a MS in pharmacology as well as a PHD in Psychology. I am currently in my third year of residency to become a Psychopharmacologist. I do not tell people this simply because I get slammed with emails and questions about this med and that med and so on. I also suffer from Anxiety and DR. Which I can tell you that DR/DP was NEVER TAUGHT to me in school and only casually discussed amongst my peers. Only one person on here knows my background, and that is why I tend to fly low and not bring to much attention to myself. You asked what clinicals were - clinicals are part of residency where you actually do the work and are graded by your MD mentor.

All of my examples are from hard core case studies that I have either did myself, reviewed or participated in some way. I do not spend time on RXlist or any other website - I choose to use the DSM-IV and the PDR hardback. And all of my generalizations on schizo or any other disorder are from again, hard core case studies. ALL medications affect people differently, I think that is a given. So when I say something is excellent for X disorder, my case studies indicate that. I do not have a list of my studies on line, nor can I share that data as it is against the law since the name is involved. In summary, maybe I should not have put that info there, for some it might have been helpful, for others like yourself, it was just something to sit and pick thru looking for references and websites. This will be my last post as I tend to not be able to enjoy this much anymore and I need to spend time on something more productive for me. Good luck to you and all the others.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

danxiety said:


> Kpanic, i really appreciate your input about AAP and Psychopharmacology in general. I just expressed my experience with Risperdal, no offense.


You did nothing wrong Dan, it was not you. And I have heard of the increase in GAD from Risperdal as well. Goes back to paradoxical responders. Some do well, others go south in a hurry.


----------

